# Field and Stream shows no love for Hoyt.  Why?



## countryboy27012 (Jul 15, 2014)

They ranked the Faktor 30 #10.  Read the entire report here:  http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/whitetail-365/gear-reviews-you-can-trust-our-no-- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH --bow-test?dom=fas&loc=rightrail&lnk=gear-reviews-you-can-trust-our-nobs-bow-test


Gear Reviews You Can Trust: Our No-- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Bow TestF&S’s annual “Best-Bow Shootout,” which hit newsstands in mid-June and appeared online last week, has whipped up a fresh and frothy mix of disappointme... 

View on www.fieldandstream... Preview by Yahoo 


 10) Hoyt Faktor 30
Total Score: 72.25
Bottom Line: Last year’s Hoyt nearly won the whole thing, so the Faktor’s low rank shocked us. Our best guess is that we just got a lemon. In any case, middle-of-the-pack speed knocked it on its heels, and shock, vibration, and noise did the rest. The Faktor did have solid marks for accuracy, great fit and finish, and wonderful balance.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 15, 2014)

Which is why these tests are useless.  Anyone that has shot last year's Spyder 30 with RKT 3.1 cams compared to this year's Faktor with Z5 cams will tell you which one is better.  There isn't light years difference between the two bows.  Kinda crazy it went from 2nd to 10th, huh?  The tests reward speed.  That's something that is low on my bow priority list.   But hey, I'm not a "test shooter" either.


----------



## MossyCreek (Jul 16, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Which is why these tests are useless.  Anyone that has shot last year's Spyder 30 with RKT 3.1 cams compared to this year's Faktor with Z5 cams will tell you which one is better.  There isn't light years difference between the two bows.  Kinda crazy it went from 2nd to 10th, huh?  The tests reward speed.  That's something that is low on my bow priority list.   But hey, I'm not a "test shooter" either.



x2, look how many times bowtech has won the past years...... Plus a couple of the "test shooters" are big bowtech dealers....


----------



## KillZone (Jul 16, 2014)

Field and stream & Outdoor life both picked Obsession #1 WOW !!!!!! Great job guys!!!
Why was Hoyt so far down? Hoyt has to be a better bow doesn't it, it cost almost twice as much?? They didn't favor speed bows either or elite wouldn't have placed as high, in the top 3.
Well, I guess its right, change or get left behind !!!! That's what looks like is happening!!!!
I like koolaid !! Whoop whoop


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 16, 2014)

Any bow that functions right will kill a deer, just sayin. I bet I could go hunt up my old ancient obsolete Bear Black Bear bow with two round wheels on it and it would probably still kill deer just as dead as it did 25 years ago? So will a well-tillered wooden stick. Why all the brand wars?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 16, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Any bow that functions right will kill a deer, just sayin. I bet I could go hunt up my old ancient obsolete Bear Black Bear bow with two round wheels on it and it would probably still kill deer just as dead as it did 25 years ago? So will a well-tillered wooden stick. Why all the brand wars?



Because the companies want you to spend $2000 + on a new bow every year.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 16, 2014)

Look at Hoyt over the last 10yrs on this opinionated topic and F&S test. LOL, what we have here is the same bow can't win every year.  vector element both won. How's it a comparison if they don't share the love. I shoot Hoyt I had a monster and shot bowtech which the test says bowtechs co founder is now at Obession. How much does this guy get paid??? Hate the brace height, hate the speed hate the vibrations associated with it. Evoultion won, the small group of guys that shot it liked it. I don't but I didn't get to test all the bows either. How's the Obession crew fairing in the competition market these compared to these other ones these days?
PSE?
Hoyt?
Matthews?

Medals prize podiums, I think they have a long way to go editors choice? One guys opinion!

I wish um the best but it'll be some time before I mess with anything they make with wheels. Love that Bi polar guys. Good luck!


----------



## Jed Johnson (Jul 16, 2014)

Have only shot Mathews and Hoyt mainly due to pro shop support. Nothing against the rest as I'm not a brand fan. If my favorite shop carried obsession, PSE I may have carried one already. No complaints about the two brands I've shot. Both were solid and trouble free. Currently shooting a carbon spyder turbo my best bow to date and its abilities outweigh mine.


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 16, 2014)

Ouch That Hoyurts


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 16, 2014)

I kinda like Hoyt not a fan of Mathews so I was very surprise about Hoyt. If you go to Field & Streams site its titled the No B. S. Test and explains each bow and why they ranked them the way they did. It had nothing to do with money or fan boys.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wish everyone done things straight in there testing instead of lop siding mine is better than yours some years different people and bow makers are gonna have better products I wana see who really is the best each year not who is the most clever marketed and sponsored shooters talking smack


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 16, 2014)

Who was the Matthews dealer that got dropped for what he said about the Matthews bows they tested last year . I think he was a GA company who sold bows for Matthews in Ga. Test sounds fishy to me!


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 16, 2014)

SWWTV said:


> Ouch That Hoyurts



That's actually pretty clever.  I like that.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 16, 2014)

"Holy compound bows Batman" No riddle there, that put the freeze on the Joker !  
I tried to tell ya but everyone wants to doubt the wanner. If you don't change, its gonna Hoyt to be left behind ! 
After 2 years of killn, I just sent my Addiction in for a checkup and restring. Its going for a 3rd term of active blood trail duty.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 16, 2014)

bowanna said:


> "Holy compound bows Batman" No riddle there, that put the freeze on the Joker !
> I tried to tell ya but everyone wants to doubt the wanner. If you don't change, its gonna Hoyt to be left behind !
> After 2 years of killn, I just sent my Addiction in for a checkup and restring. Its going for a 3rd term of active blood trail duty.



Awesome.  I hope it does better than last year.


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 16, 2014)

bowanna said:


> "Holy compound bows Batman" No riddle there, that put the freeze on the Joker !
> I tried to tell ya but everyone wants to doubt the wanner. If you don't change, its gonna Hoyt to be left behind !
> After 2 years of killn, I just sent my Addiction in for a checkup and restring. Its going for a 3rd term of active blood trail duty.


 Now thats funny


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 16, 2014)

I think they used up all of their R&D money on the Bone Collector just saying.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 16, 2014)

R & D

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/577E4852-1E73-4D4C-95B4-A334E6DAD61C_zpsffthklqz.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

This is a guy who is standing behind his product. 

He made the magazine cover. Again editors choice the opinion of 1 man. Or monsta in the tall grass. The Element was that the one that beat y'all last year. I'm just saying, new borns to grown ups! I ain't seen many CEOs go get it done the way the fella from Hoyt has. Isn't he an engineer too?   Apples to oranges......  y'all did real well for the 10 fellas in the evaluation of products tested. I hope knightmare signs up for the challenge. You guys are fun to follow.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 16, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> Who was the Matthews dealer that got dropped for what he said about the Matthews bows they tested last year . I think he was a GA company who sold bows for Matthews in Ga. Test sounds fishy to me!



It was Danny Hinton, he's from KY.  The article said they lost $$ due to some getting hurt feelings about the rankings.  That's the problem, some win, some loose out.  If they got a lemon, they should have made lemonade.  

Great thing is that archers have more choices and better equipment to pick from than ever before.  Looks like the sport is starting to grow some.  That's a good thing for all of us old timers...


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 16, 2014)

Good post Pasinthrough.

Lemonade or kool-aid?  Both good.  Never seen a kool-aid stand though.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 16, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Awesome.  I hope it does better than last year.



Everyone could use a bigger one including you. I kilt 7 on video with it last year. Thats no easy feat. I hope it don't do to much better than that.


----------



## MossyCreek (Jul 16, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> Who was the Matthews dealer that got dropped for what he said about the Matthews bows they tested last year . I think he was a GA company who sold bows for Matthews in Ga. Test sounds fishy to me!



 YepDanny Hinton, owns Hinton's archery. Guess he didn't want bowtech to drop him as a dealer too.......

http://hintonarchery.com/about.htm


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 17, 2014)

I noticed Field and Stream and Outdoor Life both gave Hoyt Low numbers.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 17, 2014)

SWWTV said:


> I noticed Field and Stream and Outdoor Life both gave Hoyt Low numbers.



Me too.  Odd since last years Spyder did so well, and this years cam got even better.  Sales don't seem to follow the magazine luckily for Hoyt.


----------



## j53 (Jul 18, 2014)

I will tell you what Hoyt is though... The toughest on the market bar none... Ive had to change countless broken limbs and warped or cracked cams from other companies after accidental dry fires over the years with customers waiting on there bows with nothing to shoot during the season... Since pickin up Hoyts in 09 not one single customer had to go without after or wait after a dry fire for parts... only twice have I seen the cams ever warped and dont know why because the other 25-30 ive seen dry fired didnt.. Ive had to swap limbs out for splinters of the edge because of dinging the side on whatever but it aint like you had to because the limb would break.. it was because they were under warranty and why not... they even pay for u to send them back.. I had a splinter and shot it the whole season before changing... back in 2012 when they first started putting speed bumps on the factory strings a saw 2 strings breaks at the speed bump but the rest of them where fine and so was the rest of the bow- just replace string... This year already I had 2 faktors dryfired with in a week and a half.. string jumped off cam... I just put them back on and rechecked everything and it went back to drillin... The only time since 09 that a bow had to wait on parts in order to go back to shootin was one that was ran over numerous times in a freeway outta state the guy slung off the truck... every other bow company Ive laid my hands on and worked on after a dry fire are not even in the same league..
Hoyt wont put them on the market if they wont take a dry fire... Thats what we call STRONG AS BRIDGE CABLE..


----------

